# Flight Deck of a Boeing 767



## oldman (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Oct 6, 2014)

One is a Boeing 767-300 and the other is a Boeing 767-400.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 6, 2014)

Where are the cup holders?


----------



## oldman (Oct 6, 2014)

There is only one. Can't find it? You should be able to see the one on the First Officer's side in the first picture.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 6, 2014)

oldman said:


> There is only one. Can't find it? You should be able to see the one on the First Officer's side in the first picture.


Got it Oldman. Thanks.  The pics are a far cry from my B-26 Marauder. Although similar in many ways.


----------



## oldman (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah, airplanes all do the same thing. They go up and then come back down (one way or another). You may think this sounds stupid, but I just looked at the cockpit of the B-26 and it appears a bit confusing. I think of the things that are throwing me off is that a lot of the gauges have now been incorporated into the computers of the newer planes. There is a heck of a lot of gauges on the B-26. Who dropped the payload?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 6, 2014)

The bombardier did.  However, if necessary, with a toggle switch close by, I could salvo the entire bomb bay, shackles and all.


----------



## oldman (Oct 6, 2014)

Falcon, I forgot to thank you for your service, so I am doing so now; Thank You. I served in the 1st Marines in Vietnam with Force Recon, but we were not special forces. I would have loved to have been up there with you when the bombs were released. My former high school history teacher was a mechanic on the Enola Gay. He had a picture of himself and his crew, but I have looked several times over the years and have never been able to find it on the internet. Did they move those guys on and off the island?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 6, 2014)

I really don't know. I was in the ETO.


----------



## Lady (Oct 8, 2014)

I find that a little scary ,all those switches and ,if you are not paying 100/percent attention ,then it could be so easy to catch the wrong switch.
I've never been on a large plane,just a propeller plane for domestic island flights.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 8, 2014)

Always gives me respect for anyone that flies, or has flown, geesh!  Way to go fly-boys, and girls:hatoff:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 8, 2014)

The propeller on an airplane is to keep the pilot cool.  And it works very well.  When it stops, the pilot begins to sweat.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 8, 2014)

Falcon said:


> The propeller on an airplane is to keep the pilot cool.  And it works very well.  When it stops, the pilot begins to sweat.



should work well on hotflashes, where can I get a used propeller John, LOL!  Do they come in pink


----------



## Lady (Oct 8, 2014)

Falcon said:


> The propeller on an airplane is to keep the pilot cool.  And it works very well.  When it stops, the pilot begins to sweat.



i will remember that next time i fly.


----------



## oldman (Oct 8, 2014)

Lady said:


> I find that a little scary ,all those switches and ,if you are not paying 100/percent attention ,then it could be so easy to catch the wrong switch.
> I've never been on a large plane,just a propeller plane for domestic island flights.



It's like anything else that you do for the first time; it's a little intimidating, but after, or I should say if, you have ever flown anything, the bigger you go the more buttons and whistles. If you ask any pilot that has flown the B-767, it is a wonderfully smooth bird that handles like a dream. Once I got above 10,000 feet, I would usually turn on the autopilot and let the bird fly itself, unless we had weather issues or bad air. The autopilot is an unbelievable system in today's newer planes. BTW, regardless of what you have heard, not all pilots allow the autopilot to land the aircraft. I always landed the plane by hand from approach to touchdown. I have in my hands some 350,000 pounds of machinery and perhaps on a cross country flight, I may have 300+ souls on-board.


----------

